# Weltkarte mit LVL



## Alamor (14. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich dachte mir das man sicher eine Weltkarte gut gebrauchen kann wo die ganzen Namen der orte draufstehen mit dem empfohlenen Lvl mit dem man in das Gebiet gehen sollte!

Mich hats schon öfters geärgert das ich nicht wusste wo es als nächstes hin gehen soll. Meistens kommt man da erst zwei Tage später drauf in dem man deprimiert mal nachfragt. Aber auch so weiß man nie wo die Orte so wirklich liegen. gut, man hat die grobe einteilung, aber mir persöhnlich bringt das nix.

Und wo wäre so eine Karte am Besten aufgehoben? genau. Buffed.de

lg alamor


PS: hab noch nirgendst sowas gefunden


----------



## Pomela (14. August 2007)

Weltkarte Kalimdor und Östlcihes Königreich - http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/i...ht/de/index.htm

Weltkarte Scherbenwelt - http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusad...outlandmap.html

Levelgebiete - http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/regionlevels.html

man muss halt auch mal bei WoW gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (14. August 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Weltkarte Kalimdor und Östlcihes Königreich - http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/i...ht/de/index.htm
> 
> Weltkarte Scherbenwelt - http://www.wow-europe.com/de/burningcrusad...outlandmap.html
> 
> ...




Danke dir! Da guck ich meistens eh nie, aber naja. Ich meinte es eher anders, begnüge mich aber damit auch


----------



## WOW2k6 (14. August 2007)

Mmm..also bei mir wird das automatisch angezeigt...ist wahrscheinlich das Cartographer Addon!


----------

